# November events at the Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 31, 2012)

1st Friday (November 2nd):
The round the table session with your hosts:
The No Frills Band




The weekly events:

*Every Monday:*






Starts around 9pm





###################################################################################

*Friday 2nd: A DJ event*
no details were passed to us so it's a surprise.

*Saturday 5th: BigStuff Promotions present*
Starts: 19:30
Door: £4
With:

16 Guns
Violation 69
Snide
Bram Stockers










The rest will be up soon, maybe.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 12, 2012)

Oooopss I forgot to post last week's events.
Never mind, here is what's in store for you this week:

*Tuesday 13th:* The return of The Quiz
New improved!
Now with a different quiz master every week, I believe there currently are 7 on the book.
8:30 until a teams win
Come hurt your brain and see if you can win.

*Thursday 15th: Free punk gig*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £0
With:


Ted Dibiase and the Million Dollar Punk Band
The Electric Puffs
Storm Child
Dangerous Dinky AKA The Dirty South






*Friday 16th: Club Integral presents "The Venal Muse"*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5/3
With:

C Siders
Foulkestone
Pipers Son
Zon On N



Spoiler: long promo blurb



8.30 pm
£5/£3
http://clubintegral.wordpress.com/

C Siders
Foulkestone
Pipers Son
Zon On N


+ DJ Jules Webbcore & Rucksack Cinema


C Siders
C Siders comprise Robert Storey (dark heart of the Murphy Foundation) and Kathy Hulme (Honkies). They write songs about sailors, sea, sauce and sex with a rare humour that channels Cole Porter, Serge Gainsbourg, and The Goons. They describe themselves as “two landlubbers sing(ing) about their failed circumnavigations.” Storey has a long and distinguished career with his bands The Murphy Federation, The Plain People of England,The Miners of Banal, The Working Stiffs, Orchestre Murphy, The Nobodies and I am a Kamura, described by Mutant Sounds as “archly delicious; mating delicacy, whimsy, roguish wit and cabaret-like airs with elusive undertows of wobbly structural strangeness. It’s the sort of thing that unless you’re paying close attention can slip right past you, though the attentive listener will be rewarded with some truly sublime and shrewd work.” Kathy Hulme is best known for her work with The Honkies, an avant- jazz-funk outfit formed in 1987 that combined the spirit of punk/pop with influences from Albert Ayler and Ornette Coleman. The C Siders play self-penned songs full of mirth, sophistication and wit, and set out their stall with a rare panache.

http://soundcloud.com/homeward-band/c-siders-wolf-in-acrilan
http://soundcloud.com/snodgit/the-c-siders-trafalgar


Foulkestone
JUDE COWAN MONTAGUE - VOCALS/SYNTHESIZER
Jude Cowan Montague is a composer/musician, writer and artist. Her first collection of poetry "For the Messenger"s (Donut Press, 2011) is a study of Reuters news stories throughout 2008 and is based on her day job as a media archivist and film historian. She improvises using electronica and voice on Reuters stories for her monthly show 'World News Vision' on SoundartRadio. Recent albums are available on the Three Legs Duck and Linear Obsessional netlabels. She was a student of the innovative jazz educator John Stevens at Community Music, and makes odd,expressive videos that can be found on her You Tube channel, 'solarisqs'.
RICHARD SANDERSON - VOCALS/ELECTRIC ORGAN
Richard Sanderson is an experimental and improvising musician based in London, originally from Middlesbrough in the North East of England. His instrument of choice is the melodeon (diatonic button accordion) although he also plays electronics, toys, electric guitar and organ. He has recorded with the bands Lost Robots, Minnow and Ticklish, and in duos with Steve Beresford and Mark Spybey. His solo album "Improvisations for Melodeon" was released in 2011. He is also a member of the Blackheath Morris Men. Very occasionally he re-activates his late 70's post-punk band Drop. He runs the netlabel "Linear Obsessional Recordings"

http://bagrec.blogspot.com/2011/07/foulkestone-gazette.html

Piper's Son
Piper's Son are a four-piece weird pop outfit that incorporate guitar, vocals, pedal steel, electronics and percussion. The band write delicately constructed spooky songs about sunburn, leaves and obsession.

"Piper’s Son play intense, compact songs and combine a lo-fi musical sensibility with visually rich lyrics. No one song comes from a single place. Instead, like a time-lapse photo, these slowly written songs look in many directions at once." Resonance 104.4 fm

Zon-On-N
Zon-On-N create live zoning and droning trance meditative exploratory improvised music. Mario Radinovic (Oscillators and multiple effects units) is a London-based musician with a keen interest in frequencies and their effect on human body and mind. Past few years he played with "Break Ups", and art band that eventually broke up, followed by "Oscillosonics". For many years Mario has been occasionally sonically collaborating with Kaffe Matthews, and Iris Garrelfs.
Howard Jacques (Melodica, singing, percussion and electronics) is a musician interested in surreal terrain. Other bands played in include Put Put, The Topsy Turvy Band, Proxy Music, Comfy Moss, Almost Real & Co. He Produces The Bermuda Triangle Test Transmission Broadcasts for Resonance104.4FM, a London community arts radio station.

http://therebelmagazine.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/q-with-thom-driver.html
http://soundcloud.com/pipers-son/tracks

DJ Jules Webbcore
Club Integral DJ Jules Webbcore has a long history in underground British music, going back to 1978 when he formed avant-garde pop group English Subtitles, who released two singles and an album on Small Wonders Records. In '81 he formed seven piece punk jazz band Gorp who released an album and a short ﬁlm, and in '84 founded Fever Records, releasing records by My Bloody Valentine, Edward Barton and Gasrattle among others. He went on to form Kill Ugly Pop who made it onto the front cover of Sounds and featured high in the Independent Video Charts with a trashy video shot in the old Synagogue in Brixton. He subsequently became a member of Gasrattle, playing guitar and saxophone, at the same time as touring Europe with Kill Ugly Pop alongside Bongwater. He started Grimetime with his freind Shend (Cravats) and released two singles and an album on Kill City Records. He then joined trash rockabilly band Naked Ruby on guitar, who released an album Nothin' But Dirty Lowdown Trash on Go Baby Go Records. Jules set up South London Slags at The Ritzy, Brixton, putting on film and live music, and has been a regular DJ for Kroon Kat Lounge, Go Baby and Nasty Grind playing obscure lounge, R'n'B, Soul, ska, garage punk and rock and roll. He is a resident Club Integral DJ alongside Chris Cornetto and Karina Townsend, where he plays a heady mix of avant-garde progressive rock, wild exotica, soundtracks, weird jazz and obscure library music.

Rucksack Cinema
Rucksack Cinema a.k.a. Jaime Rory Lucy has been supplying delirious, innovative live video imagery for Club Integral and other events since 2007. His astonishing and almost preternatural ability to mix imagery with what is happening on stage as well as creating strange and wonderful atmospheres throughout a room has made him an intrinsic part of any Club Integral event. Jaime had a long history working in the music industry as a tour manager for many groups of notoriety throughout the eighties and nineties, before retiring from the road to become an East End flaneur art fag par excellence. He has worked in venues as various as Whitechapel Gallery, Hackney Empire and Cafe Oto with artists as diverse as Fred Frith, Spaceheads, Graham Massey and Eugene Chadbourne. He has recorded videos for many artists, most recently for Orchestre Murphy for their nomination in 2010 for the Art Foundation Music Awards. In his spare time he has also been known to add his bass profundo to a punk choir active on the east London bohemian scene.




*Saturday 17th: Antifascist Benefit*
Starts: 19:30
Door: £6
With:

Red Alert
Bottlejob
Defcon Zero
Blatoidea
Jakal
Crippler LBU



Spoiler: long promo blurb



Benefit / Memorial antifascist gig for Ivan Khutorskoy who was shot dead by neo nazi scum in 2009 in Moscow! We will never forget and never forgive!!

money will go towards Ivan's familey in moscow.

Some great bands on the bill.. keep your eyes open for this one!

Doors 7.30pm Bands start 8pm

£6

11.45pm
Red Alert! ( The great antifascist Punk/Oi band from sunderland)
https://www.facebook.com/redalertsunderland?fref=ts

11pm
Bottlejob! (great antifascist punk/oi from london)
http://www.myspace.com/bottlejob


10.15pm
Blatoidea!! ( streetpunk London)
https://www.facebook.com/pages/BLATOIDEA-PUNX/194232381828?ref=ts&fref=ts

9.30pm
Jakal ( ska reggea from london)
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jakal/115250398551188

8.45pm
Defcon Zero! (the best/worst band in the world)
https://www.facebook.com/Defcon.Zero.London?fref=ts

8pm
Crippler LBU ( Hardcore from london)
https://www.facebook.com/Cripplerlbu[/spoiler]





e2a: new improved with correct dates


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the sound of the Electric Puffs.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I like the sound of the Electric Puffs.


tramp rock at its finest


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 13, 2012)

this is tonight:​​


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Oooopss I forgot to post last week's events.
> Never mind, here is what's in store for you this week:
> 
> *Tuesday 11th:* The return of The Quiz
> ...




Your dates are well off man.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 13, 2012)

ooopss
failure to proofread myself after drunken post looking at the December calendar page 
very late edit in progress
thanks


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 20, 2012)

and the rest of the upcoming stuff for this month.

*Every Tuesday until the clocks change again:* Quiz
8:30 starts: form your teams
9pm: the question starts
Ends when a teams win
£1 per person entry, teams of 5 maximum
winning team gets the pot
plus a spot prize individual question
With a different quiz master every week!





*Wednesday 21st: Free gig*
Starts: 19:00
Door: £0
With:

The Brothers & Si Fletcher (lynx effect rock)
Foy Jackson (solo artist)
Grinning Moondog (indi rock)
Young And The Damned (solo artist)
The Missing Link (garage surf)
https://www.facebook.com/events/341070159324419





*Friday 23rd to Sunday 25th: Static Shock Weekender*




Shortened daily listings to alleviate R.S.I. bands are listed in alphabetical order and not order of appearance, full mahoosive promo blurb in the next post after this:
*Friday 23rd - Doors 19:30*
Door: £5
With:

STAB
UNA BESTIA INCONTROLABLE (Spain)
WOOLF
HUNGER
VEXED
*Saturday 24th - Doors 16:00*
Door: £9
With:

GLAM (Spain)
THE LOVE TRIANGLE
THE WANKYS
MOB RULES
ENDLESS GRINNING SKULLS
NO
DIAT
THE LOWEST FORM
VOIDHAMMER
*Sunday 25th - Doors 19:00*
Door: £5
With:

DIAT
SUMP
SATELLITES OF LOVE
GAUNT
WODE
https://www.facebook.com/events/548544938505542

*Tuesday 27th:* Quiz again, see above for details

*Friday 30th: Hardcore HxC show *
we haven't got the details yet


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 20, 2012)

mahoosive promo blurb with biog details for STATIC SHOCK WEEKEND 2012

Following last year's alldayer, which was the last ever punk show at the GYC in Guildford (featuring the embarrassment that was the last ever gig from The Shitty Limits, plus special one off appearances from Logic Problem (USA) and Vogue (Belgium). We are now happy to announce this years gig, which has grown to three days.

Playing in alphabetical order:


FRIDAY NOVEMBER 23rd

*STAB*
Four diasporic ragers based in London release 6 songs of fast fury at the state of the nation. After a positive response to the demo released early 2011, STAB continue to look back at 80s UK Hardcore whilst dissecting the now, turning their backs on the current wave of whinging punk prophesying end times to justify inaction and indifference. Bringing their cultural backgrounds together amidst recent events such as riots, failed protests and the isolationism of their island home, STAB attempts to pierce both sound waves and minds with this record.

*UNA BESTIA INCONTROLABLE (Spain)*
A brand new band from Barcelona featuring members of Glam, Destino Final, Atentado and Crosta playing out of control hardcore punk. This is their first ever show, and we're thrilled to have them playing.

*WOOLF*
Woolf's short debut album has the immediate communicative function of classic No Wave and Chalk Circle-era hardcore, words and music flung straight out with an unmediated glare, no hiding from the human presences behind the sound. A four-piece from London with clear feminist and queer concerns, their songs suggest a few different aesthetics coming together under a shared politics. The result is a smart juxtaposition in which guitarist Georgina's grinding riffs ('Patch' and 'LFS') offset a downbeat Messthetics-like vulnerability present an off-kilter drums and introspective, close-up vocals, both secretive and quietly tough.

*HUNGER*
Primitive two-man hardcore punk unit from London. They've recently really come on leaps and bounds, and don't sound like anyone else but Hunger now.

*VEXED*
Boston style hardcore from London featuring members of Extortion and The Love Triangle. This will be their demo release show.

£5 entry
Doors 7:30pm


---

SATURDAY NOVEMBER 24th

*GLAM (Spain)*
Flying in just to play this show, Glam have just recorded their debut lp for La Vida Es Un Mus which will be out next month. One of the best hardcore bands in the world right now. Don't miss them!

*THE LOVE TRIANGLE*
A rare UK show from this band featuring members scattered across Europe. Catchy as hell garage influenced punk on Dire Records.

*THE WANKYS*
LP Release show for 'Knock One Out' on SPHC Records! The noise punk heroes return to London straight off their current US tour with Chaos Channel.

*MOB RULES*
Mob Rules from Leeds have concocted one of the most ambitious and cohesive re-articulations of power violence in recent memory. While they don't abandon the genre's essential traits--blistering fast parts, trippy sludge breakdowns, and harsh, hateful vocals--they render them exponentially more powerful by adding some new spices to the stew, namely an expansive sense of composition that recalls King Crimson at their heaviest moments. From a 37-second ripper to a 7+-minute epic jam that wastes anything on The Process of Weeding Out, this band has it all.

*ENDLESS GRINNING SKULLS*
Nottingham based hardcore punk influenced by the likes of Antisect, Peni, Discharge, Crucifx and loads of other uk/euro/japanese anarcho punk/d-beat. Featuring ex-members of Heresy, Army Of Flying Robots and Hard To Swallow.

*NO*
"...The drumming is loose but powerful and the riffs are dark and discordant... the comparisons to Die Kreuzen are certainly valid, but this also reminds me of a more straightforward version of Septic Death or maybe United Mutation. At any rate, this is an absolutely top-shelf LP, and few bands are playing hardcore this powerful and fully-realized."

*DIAT*
From Australia and Berlin, DIAT are an excellent post punk band that reminds of both Crisis and Total Control", Iron Lung released their excellent debut single earlier this year, and they are now coming over to play a small handful of gigs and to record a new record that will be released on Static Shock early next year.
"Rarely does an unsolicited email even raise an eyebrow but No Accent and Pick A Line really knocked us over. Expertly tight catchy drumming, cold as ice monotone pitch perfect post-punk vocals and a rhythm section that would make James Brown mush-mouthier with jealousy. Sorta sounds like "Mesh & Lace" MODERN ENGLISH playing CRISIS covers but with smarter lyrics. We heard a rumor that DIÄT formed with the sole purpose of playing with TOTAL CONTROL in Berlin, where they're from. I could believe the story since 2/3 of the band are actually Australian but I choose not to because the songs are too good to be so casual about. This band will do great things starting now. ILR is proud to debut this power trio to the world.

*THE LOWEST FORM*
"Noisy, chaotic, and clearly well versed in the classics, THE LOWEST FORM have dished out a demo that keeps blowing my mind every time I listen to it. They sound frightened and uncomfortable, which is how you will feel after listening to this at full volume. But instead of my uninformed descriptors, here's what the band said when I asked them for song titles: "Yes, please share the tape. The band isn't mysterious, thensinger is really lazy and didn't get the tittles on time. The band is a hardcore band. That's all." So there you go - no song tittles and a really lazy thensinger and a hardcore band that has spent more than a few hours cramming ferocious Japanese hardcore into brains steeped in monstrous UK thrash."

*VOIDHAMMER*
Second show from this new London hardcore band, hopefully all hand fractures now healed...

£9 entry
Doors 4:00pm

---

SUNDAY NOVEMBER 25TH

*DIAT*
*see above*

*SUMP*
"Sump hail from northern England and play a kind of punk that is hugely influenced by black metal. This tape, which I’m assuming is their seventh demo, is pretty much their best material yet. They really have taken the groundwork that Darkthrone laid down for the world and stripped it of all its unnecessary elements, really letting the pounding, punk riffs speak for themselves. The simplistic, evil riffs are the perfect center point for shouted distorted vocals and oompa drumming to revolve around. The entire tape takes the idea of basement recording to the next level, and it sounds as if the band used the basement as its own instrument to add to the ambience of the recording. Or not, and I’m trying to make this filth sound more intelligent than it really is. Either way, it’s absolutely fucking killer and this tape is a high point for the band. If you like Darkthrone, Bone Awl, or let’s say, GG Allin, you’ll fucking love this tape and you need to own it."

*SATELLITES OF LOVE*
"A London band`who feature members of the Sceptres, No and Facel Vega. SOL play bleak & caustic punk rock for the end times. imagine the birthday party covering die kreuzen and you are about 10% of the way there: there's enough barb and spike here for the listener to not get too comfortable but a shot of power pop lurking underneath the hardcore punk murk."

*GAUNT*
Primitive black metal punk from Kent featuring people from Lich, Human Junk and Battle Of Wolf 359.

*WODE*
More punk influenced DIY black metal, this time hailing from Manchester.

£5 ENTRY
Doors 7pm

There will be distros and stalls there every day, if you would like to bring yours, please drop a line up front just so I can make sure you'll have space!

Any questions or info: 



Spoiler: email



staticshockrecords@gmail.com


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 21, 2012)

Quiz was not very well attended which is a shame as it was great and so was the quiz-master Jo, who will be back for the xmas quiz special on December 18th.
Another new quiz-master next week.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2012)

> They really have taken the groundwork that Darkthrone laid down for the world and stripped it of all its unnecessary elements


There's nothing left then?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 21, 2012)

TruXta said:


> There's nothing left then?


wouldn't know as I don't write these things, just copy/pasta them from what the promoters put up or send us, guess I'll find out at the weekend.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> wouldn't know as I don't write these things, just copy/pasta them from what the promoters put up or send us, guess I'll find out at the weekend.


Just joking  Might pop in on Sunday, not been to the Grosvenor since last year.


----------

